# Ham and Queso



## mops and hops (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s been a long time since I have visited the page here. Came here looking for a good queso recipe to go on the smoker and I put together my own version to try out…while I was in the city getting the different cheeses I had to pick up this ham that was on sale. Right?!  
Being this was my first attempt at queso I went with velveeta, mild cheddar, Monterrey Jack, one can of rotel, one can cream of celery, a diced onion and a sliced hot pepper and half a pound of bacon. Stirring it every 30 minutes or so 
With the ham, I just added my favorite sweet and spicy rub recipe and plan on smoking it till the family is getting hungry. I’m not a huge fan of the spiral cuts since they sometimes shift and open up on the smoker but it’s super easy and they make for great leftovers. 
Everything is cooking at 225-250°


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2021)

That's gonna be great . Makes sure you post the finish . 
Be watching .


----------



## mops and hops (Jul 10, 2021)

Halfway done here. Queso was looking close to done so I finished it closer to 200° in the oven for the last 30min. Ham is still doing it’s own thing. Not much change with it... Great weather to bbq and relax w the family.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 10, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## mops and hops (Jul 10, 2021)

Queso is finished and the fam is getting hungry. Just about to add some butter and brown sugar on the ham while we’ve been snacking on the queso with some tortilla chips.


----------



## mops and hops (Jul 10, 2021)

Ham with some leftover green bean casserole, homemade bread, and queso ontop of some fries and tots. Everything came out pretty good. Maybe next time I will add another hot pepper or two and maybe another can of rotel. All in all…Good day.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2021)

All looks good .


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2021)

It all looks good


----------

